# Cozi/FlyLady



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.flylady.net/pages/cozi.asp
Link above.

I signed up for the free version, just to see what it does.
Anyone else played with this yet?


----------



## pammy (Aug 15, 2011)

Love the FlyLady!!!!! Really helped me get things organized!


----------

